# Kato Unitrack product catalog as PDF?



## mauka

I've done quite a bit of searching and have not found any comprehensive information on Kato "N" scale Unitrack products. Coming from "O" gauge where Lionel and MTH publish very clear and colorful downloadable catalogs several times a year, I'm surprised. 

Making sense of the Kato Unitrack system is difficult without a single source explaining all the sets and sections, and how they can be used together. So far the best information has been fuzzy scans of the product boxes on reseller sites. Kato USA and Kato UK have some information but nothing I would consider to be comprehensive. For example I have not found any information about Kato switches and if they include a remote throw switch. And nothing about joining the single and double track system together. And even less then nothing about Kato and DCC.

Maybe I'm over thinking this, but track is a big investment in money and time - both very limited. If their plan is to sell paper catalogs, well that is a shortsighted decision. And for me the nearest hobby shop with trains is 2,500 miles away!

Anyone know a good source?

Alan


----------



## eljefe

I'm not sure if this answers all your questions, but go to the menu bar along the top, select Online Catalog and click "Kato N and HO Track Reference." This is a PDF file with information on track details.

http://www.katousa.com/N/unitrack.html

By the way, they don't call them switches in the HO and N world. They're "turnouts"!


----------



## mauka

Aloha El Jefe,

Turnout, yes it's strange that "O" gauger's say switch... I wonder why?

That PDF is very helpful, and I found an eight page catalog too!

http://www.katousa.com/cgi-bin/dl/dl.pl?dl.mif,Kato-TrackReference-2013.pdf

Thanks so much for having me take another look!

Alan


----------

